# Marquis Diamond Poodles? Any opinions?



## cjay (Oct 28, 2013)

My old friend got one from her and she thinks the dog is the smartest best spoo ever. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

if you search the breeder forum, there are comments. a highly recommended from arreau, who breeds standards in canada. may want to pm her.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

They do an impressive amount of testing and have set the bar high for people like me. I have followed their lead.


----------



## poodlecrazy51 (Dec 31, 2012)

They have been on my spoo breeder list for quite a while. I recently met a young woman with 2 male spoos, right here in my hometown in Ohio. One was a Marquis Diamond. Marquis breeder, trying reds, had some fading issues. This one faded, had white hairs throughout its coat, and not so much the lightening that can happen to reds. He was a big boy, very very sweet and friendly, yet calm. I had my Joon with me, at this dog-a-paw-loo-za fund raiser for our Humane Society. Lots of dogs, lots not very well-behaved. Dock diving going on, a lot of commotion and people and dogs everywhere. This boy took it all in stride. Impeccable manners. Laid at the lady's feet while other dogs danced by. When I approached with my Joon, both her spoos "woke up", as if to say, now that is a dog I want to meet. The Marquis boy was wonderful with my Joon. We will meet again soon for some play dates. I loved him. He was very cool. Very nice temperament. She had him shipped to her sight unseen, and she said she would do it again. She trusted the breeder to send her what she asked for. 
FYI, the other was a rescue from a breeder she traced to NC. I immediately guessed the breeder...He was very shy and not confident. She said it has taken a year for him to get better. He was OK. Nice, but I didn't try to pet him very much, so he would be comfortable. Definitely shy and not as pretty or good a temperament. I was very impressed with the Marquis dog. This is just one dog, one buyer, but I hope it is helpful.


----------

